

Is there a program available like this? - floom

Is there such a program where as soon as a page loads, it automatically fills out all the shipping and payment info and checksout itself?<p>thanks
======
byoung2
Not sure about checking out by itself, but Chrome has autofill options built
in.

~~~
floom
Ya, I would like a program where I enter in all the info, and based on that
info, it fills out all the shipping and payment info, and checkout itself.

Chrome, you have to manually click on the dropbox. I would like it to be
automatically filled out when the program encounters such forms to be filled
out.

~~~
itslogic
Do you mean like a desktop program? Maybe but a web browser I doubt it,
imagine if you could do all those steps without authorization from the user.
Then you would be in big trouble from those that don't understand the system.

~~~
floom
Ya, a desktop program.

